# Ordered a starter colony



## spicymustard (Jul 15, 2014)

Will be picking up in April. Now to look at equipment. In your opinion what are the essentials?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Their hive bodies and the frames with real wax foundation.
Hive tools are nice but you can live with out one.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Screened bottom board, hive body w/frames, top(I like the flat tops, but most folks seem to prefer a telescoping outer lid with flat inner lid), smoker and bee veil or jacket with attached veil. I gave up on keeping up with a hive tool years ago and now just use a flat head screwdriver. 

That is bare minimum. 

You'll need 2 deep supers total(or 3 medium supers if you use mediums) for your brood nest area. That is where the bees live and you don't collect any of the honey from there. You will need some boxes above that so that your bees can store honey for you to harvest. I use all deeps, but most folks use shallow supers for honey.


----------

